# Blutweiderich zurückschneiden??



## Speedy 1.0 (15. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
ich habe von einem Freund einen hohen __ Blutweiderich (120 cm) mit einem noch viel größerem Wurzelballen bekommen  Sowaet so gut, ABER:

aufgrund der höhe fällt der Blutweiderich dauernd um und die wurzeln reißen wieder aus dem Sand raus... Auch wenn ich ihn mit Steinen beschwere fällt er um...

Nun zu meiner Frage:

Soll ich die Pflanze am besten radikal zurückschneiden (so auf 30 cm oder so) damit sie heuer nicht dauernd umfällt und bis zum nächsten jahr kann sie sich ja gut einwurzeln dann oder?? (Oder geht mir die Pflanze dann ein??)

Oder gibt es auch noch andere Möglichkeiten?


Danke und
LG oli


----------



## pema (15. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Blutweiderich zurückschneiden??*

Hallo Oli,
damit ein doch schon so verhältnismäßig großer Strauch überhaupt gut angeht wäre es sehr ratsam, die Wurzelmasse etwas einzukürzen (damit sich schnell viele neue Wurzeln bilden und im Boden verankern können) ebenso wie ein radikaler Rückschnitt der Laubmasse (die jetzt durch die mangelnde Aufnahme der noch nicht wirklich produktiven Wurzeln nicht versorgt werden kann). Wässern, wässern und noch mal wässern ist lebensnotwendig.
Petra


----------



## Speedy 1.0 (15. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Blutweiderich zurückschneiden??*

hey petra 
oki danke! dann werde ich morgen gleich zum schneiden vorschreiten 
schönen abend noch und
lg oli


----------

